# Sponsored Forums > Eyecare Practice Management >  Eyemed vision care

## optician2601

I have an independent optical store, I applied to become a participating provider for OPTICIANS.  I received no replies from Eyemed and decided to give them a call.  I was informed today that this location has been denied.  Does anyone know the reason why??

----------


## Uncle Fester

I would assume they have enough providers in your area so you would just dilute the pool going to their chain locations.

----------


## Now I See

> I would assume they have enough providers in your area so you would just dilute the pool going to their chain locations.


+1

I had many a talk with EyeMed and was denied each time, but one of our Optiboard members encouraged me to call them up and talk to them again, at that point they said they would have to review my area and see if they could justify a location that was materials only.  They came back and approved my location.

----------


## optician2601

> +1
> 
> I had many a talk with EyeMed and was denied each time, but one of our Optiboard members encouraged me to call them up and talk to them again, at that point they said they would have to review my area and see if they could justify a location that was materials only.  They came back and approved my location.


Please share with me which department you spoke to, and what you discussed.  They said they faxed me a denial letter, but I never received it via fax.  Thanks

----------

